
US Treasury Pays Down Over $484 Billion In April: Debt Roll Concerns Acute - chaostheory
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/us-treasury-pays-down-over-484-billion-bills-april-debt-roll-concerns-becomes-acute
======
hga
Background (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Treasury_security>):

US Treasury bills mature (must be paid back by the US Government) in one year
or less. (Notes are 1-10 years, bonds are 20-30.)

